# PCOS, Ovulate monthly, and STILL not pregnant



## rdy4number2

Why would I still not be pregnant if I ovulate every month and have pcos? It worries me so much because I feel like it has to be something else. I have never had blood work done to confirm ovulation, but you can look at my charts and they show ovulation and every month around the same time I get cramping and positive opks. Could this all be false?? Are my eggs just outta whack from the PCOS?? I"m so confused. :(


----------



## Cordeliac

Sorry you're feeling so frustrated hun. Fellow PCOS sufferer here and I know what a stress it can be.

I might be wrong here, but I seem to remember that you can get a Positive on an OPK even if the egg doesn't release. Might be worth speaking to your Doc about ultrasounding etc? 

Are you taking anything for the PCOS? Have heard amazing stories about Metformin/Glucophage.

Hugs,

Cordy x


----------



## rdy4number2

Thanks so much Cordy. :)

I'm still struggling to find a good dr. The last dr. I went to diganosed me with it and put me on 1000mg of metformin. It seems like a small amount, but I dont' know. Do you take stuff for your PCOS?? 

I did just read this online.


"Most women with PCOS either do not ovulate at all or they ovulate irregularly. As a consequence, they usually experience delayed, absent or irregular menstruation. In addition, an inordinately high percentage of the eggs produced by PCOS women following ovulation induction tend to be chromosomally abnormal (aneuploid). Rather than being due to an intrinsic egg defect or being inherent in PCOS women, the poor egg quality is more than likely the result of overexposure to male hormones (predominantly testosterone) produced by the ovarian stroma. These two factors (ovulation dysfunction and poor egg quality) are the main reasons for the poor reproductive performance (infertility and an increased miscarriage rate) in PCOS women."

The difference with me is I'm not using ovulation induction. 

I used to get a ton of positive opk's when I didn't take the metformin ( I guess my lh was always high). Now that I'm on the metformin I still get positive opks, but not as many. I'm going to a new dr. late Feb. so hopefully she will do more than just prescribe me something and send me on my way.


----------



## Mump_hopeful

happy new year fellow PCOS sufferers please may i join in i could do with alittle pick me up form ladies in the same situation.

me and husband have been trying for 7 months but prior to that we were ntnp for 3 years, its so very fustrating i was diagnosed with pcos in my teens and now that we are actively trying i have hit the same wall where i have been given 1000mg of metformin and told to loose weight - im not even that big!!! grrr

it would be really good if i could speak with someone in the same - my mum dont really understand how it makes me feel and is more concerned about the extra facial hair on my chin and neck!!!

husband is really supportive and has done his own bunch of test however i get the impression alot of it is to tell me what he thinks i want to hear!!!

i wish you lots of luck for 2012 xxx


----------



## Cordeliac

"_poor reproductive performance_" :saywhat:

Bloody y'ell! Obviously we didn't have enough to worry about, without being described like a Poodle at Crufts!! :trouble:

Agreed hun, it's a nightmare. Going to see my Doc next week about TTC if bloods come back ok (Thyroid is on strike.) - going to ask for ultrasound/Metformin. Taking no chances this time. :bodyb:

An ultrasound should tell you if you're ovulating, but I think getting the timing right is a bit tricksy....

Cordy xx


----------



## Cordeliac

Mump_hopeful said:


> happy new year fellow PCOS sufferers please may i join in i could do with alittle pick me up form ladies in the same situation.
> 
> me and husband have been trying for 7 months but prior to that we were ntnp for 3 years, its so very fustrating i was diagnosed with pcos in my teens and now that we are actively trying i have hit the same wall where i have been given 1000mg of metformin and told to loose weight - im not even that big!!! grrr
> 
> it would be really good if i could speak with someone in the same - my mum dont really understand how it makes me feel and is more concerned about the extra facial hair on my chin and neck!!!
> 
> husband is really supportive and has done his own bunch of test however i get the impression alot of it is to tell me what he thinks i want to hear!!!
> 
> i wish you lots of luck for 2012 xxx


Hello babe :kiss:

Firstly - the Metformin *will* make you lose bags of weight. Erm... Just hope you have more than one bathroom. 

Secondly, has your Dr checked your Thyroid function? Mine told me recently that thyroid malfunction and PCOS have been linked before now.

There are surgical options too - I've had ovarian drilling to try and help the PCOS symptoms. It's a tiny little op too - keyhole, in and out in a day.

As for extra hair - full sympathies love. Use for pound, my tweezers have been the best investment of my life. And tell your Mum a) to get her priorities in order. Or b) that you're growing it on purpose and that she should have let you join the circus when you were little like you wanted to. 

Sounds like your hubby is a darling. Best of British luck to you both.

Cordy xx


----------



## katherinegrey

I have polycystic ovaries and ovulate every month and am not pregnant so I can totally relate to what you're saying and how frustrating it is, how long have you been trying honey?? xx


----------



## Mump_hopeful

i have been to the doctors (GP and fertillity clinic) iv had all the blood etc metformin was given to loose the weight which im not moaning about!!


----------



## honeycheeks

i have PCOS and ovulate only on Clomid. But havent had any luck conceiving yet. :(


----------



## rdy4number2

katherinegrey said:


> I have polycystic ovaries and ovulate every month and am not pregnant so I can totally relate to what you're saying and how frustrating it is, how long have you been trying honey?? xx

Just a tad over a year. Has your husband been tested? Mine hasn't as of yet. He hasn't fathered any children, but really hasn't tried until now either.


----------



## rdy4number2

honeycheeks said:


> i have PCOS and ovulate only on Clomid. But havent had any luck conceiving yet. :(

Did they do the 7 day post ovulation test to determine you weren't ovulating? How do they do that test if your supposed o day varies?


----------



## sheilarae07

I completely understand what you are going through. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008. Based only on the fact that I had cysts but my bloodwork was perfectly fine. I went back for other check ups and there were no cysts and still perfect blood work but I was told that I still had PCOS... WTF! My husband and I got married March 7, 2009- and we started TTC that day. So we are coming up on 3 years. In those 3 years, I have gotten my period every 27-29 days.. I get a positive opk around cd 12-15.. but no pregnancy!! It is sooo frustrating. I don't know about your doctor but mine will not help me. It's like having PCOS is a dark cloud you can never get out from under. I agree that I don't understand how you can have regular periods, pos opks, and not get pregnant... Does not make sense. Keep your head up though.


----------



## rdy4number2

sheilarae07 said:


> I completely understand what you are going through. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008. Based only on the fact that I had cysts but my bloodwork was perfectly fine. I went back for other check ups and there were no cysts and still perfect blood work but I was told that I still had PCOS... WTF! My husband and I got married March 7, 2009- and we started TTC that day. So we are coming up on 3 years. In those 3 years, I have gotten my period every 27-29 days.. I get a positive opk around cd 12-15.. but no pregnancy!! It is sooo frustrating. I don't know about your doctor but mine will not help me. It's like having PCOS is a dark cloud you can never get out from under. I agree that I don't understand how you can have regular periods, pos opks, and not get pregnant... Does not make sense. Keep your head up though.

I'm sorry Shelia. 3 years must be very hard. I had a lot of symptoms of pcos, but didn't know I had it until I had blood work done. My testosterone was high and the lh was too. I have a lot of insulin resistance too. It stinks finding a dr for this. I'm seeing a new dr. in Feb., but I have been disappointed so much I don't know what to think.


----------



## racerwife

Hi,
I do not have PCOS, and I do ovulate monthly, but I am having a hell of a time getting pregnant too! DH and I have been ttc #1 since 8/2010. I am considering having an hsg done because all other tests (cd3, 7dpo for me, SA for dh) have been normal. This whole TTC thing is so frustrating! Have you had any testing done?
T


----------



## rdy4number2

racerwife said:


> Hi,
> I do not have PCOS, and I do ovulate monthly, but I am having a hell of a time getting pregnant too! DH and I have been ttc #1 since 8/2010. I am considering having an hsg done because all other tests (cd3, 7dpo for me, SA for dh) have been normal. This whole TTC thing is so frustrating! Have you had any testing done?
> T

It's so frustrating! All I have had done is some woodwork to test my fsh thyroid lh and testosterone. I feel like I could benefit from some more testing. Do you ever suggest tests or does your Dr?


----------



## racerwife

Well when I first went to see him after trying for one year I really thought I had a hormonal imbalance (still do) so I asked for bloodwork. On cycle day 3 they tested my lh, estradiol, fsh, fasting glucose, and insulin. All of that was pretty normal. Then 7 days after my positive opk I had a progesterone test which was excellent at 15.7 (no meds). We tried preseed last month too. I'd suggest having that bloodwork done though. They haven't even done an ultrasound for me yet. I'd really like them to look and see what's going on in there!
T


----------



## A1983

katherinegrey said:


> I have polycystic ovaries and ovulate every month and am not pregnant so I can totally relate to what you're saying and how frustrating it is, how long have you been trying honey?? xx

Hello, I am 29 and have been told today via ultrasound I have the ovaries of someone with pcos-ie they found 15 follicles on my left ovary and 14 on my right :-( However-she said she could see where I ovulated this month on the left side...and I did infact ovulate on the left side according to the opk's, the twinge I get EVERY month mid cycle and increased cm. So now I am baffled-I have been ttc for 4 months, hsg showed clear tubes last month and I was estatic thinking 'woo, im all good and healthy to make my baby!' But the routine ultrasound today has sent me crashing down. Im having blood work done on Monday, 7dpo. Are my chances of getting pregnant as high as someone without pcos if im.ovulating every month? Will the egg be of the same quality? I have perfectly regular periods and no other symptoms-but just like you katherinegrey, I ovulate every month yet have pcos. I think the amount of follicles made me lose hope, so many...however I did read that around ovulation a wpman produces 12-15 follicles (per ovary or just one im not sure) and then the nature follicle grows and the others shrink...but my ultrasound today was 3dpo-do you think the follicles could still be from ovulation or should they have all shrunk by now? Sorry for all the questions, just really upset as like all you ladies im desperate to be a mummy and want to sort out any obstacles now rather than years diwn the line. Thank you for listening xxxx Hope you all luck...

ps Katherinegrey-you are now pregnant I see!! Did you do anything different/take any mefication? Do you have extra follicles? xxx


----------



## A1983

Please excuse the typo's!! Iphone x


----------



## A1983

katherinegrey said:


> I have polycystic ovaries and ovulate every month and am not pregnant so I can totally relate to what you're saying and how frustrating it is, how long have you been trying honey?? xx

Hello, I am 29 and have been told today via ultrasound I have the ovaries of someone with pcos-ie they found 15 follicles on my left ovary and 14 on my right :-( However-she said she could see where I ovulated this month on the left side...and I did infact ovulate on the left side according to the opk's, the twinge I get EVERY month mid cycle and increased cm. So now I am baffled-I have been ttc for 4 months, hsg showed clear tubes last month and I was estatic thinking 'woo, im all good and healthy to make my baby!' But the routine ultrasound today has sent me crashing down. Im having blood work done on Monday, 7dpo. Are my chances of getting pregnant as high as someone without pcos if im.ovulating every month? Will the egg be of the same quality? I have perfectly regular periods and no other symptoms-but just like you katherinegrey, I ovulate every month yet have pcos. I think the amount of follicles made me lose hope, so many...however I did read that around ovulation a wpman produces 12-15 follicles (per ovary or just one im not sure) and then the nature follicle grows and the others shrink...but my ultrasound today was 3dpo-do you think the follicles could still be from ovulation or should they have all shrunk by now? Sorry for all the questions, just really upset as like all you ladies im desperate to be a mummy and want to sort out any obstacles now rather than years diwn the line. Thank you for listening xxxx Hope you all luck...

ps Katherinegrey-you are now pregnant I see!! Did you do anything different/take any mefication? Do you have extra follicles? xxx


----------



## hoping4my2

how r u girls with vit D levels, pcos vit d n infertility is related.
my 1st cycle i did all n not conceive , found out i m deficient 
read this 
https://www.vitamind.hk/womens-benefits/pcos-and-vitamin-d


----------



## rdy4number2

Hey girls. I have been taking the metformin for 6 months. 1000mg a day. 

I have seen a new dr. now. Today is cd22 and I had my blood drawn to check my progesterone. When I'm back to cycle day 3, I'm gonna go in and she is gonna do an ultrasound. Put me on clomid days 5-7 (I think), have me come in for another ultrasound about a week later and give me a trigger shot. She said we would do that 3-4 months in a row. I so hope it works!


----------



## stillwaitn

hi every one,i can relate to all the frustration here as i myself was diagnoised with pcod since i first started my periods,it has always been a very painful journey since beginning,nw 3 yrs into marriage i have nt been able to concive. my recent scanning showed i have got rid off pcod..bt still no sign off a good news...have faith..god mst have decided smthing fr us all.


----------

